# Pues Por Fin Llego



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*Pues Por Fin Llego (Commencal Meta 4 Numero 2)*

Que Emocion  
Llego el cartero pero no estaba en casa asi que se quedo la caja ahi varios dias esperandome :madman: 
Ya la ensamble, ahora solo falta aprender mecanica y ajustar todo lo ajustable


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Arbuz said:


> Que Emocion
> Llego el cartero pero no estaba en casa asi que se quedo la caja ahi varios dias esperandome :madman:
> Ya la ensamble, ahora solo falta aprender mecanica y ajustar todo lo ajustable


Que compraste? Una truca? No me extrana que nadie haya movido la caja y que tengas que aprender mecanica para ajustarla.

Siempre pense que eso de las trucas por mail-order no era como muy "user friendly"


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*Huh?*

Whatyatalkin'boutwillys? 

Nomas que hoy la saque a pasiar, y viene toda desajustah 

No habra un bike-mechanic en San Diego que me cobre 9.99 por ajustarla?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Arbuz said:


> Whatyatalkin'boutwillys?
> 
> Nomas que hoy la saque a pasiar, y viene toda desajustah
> 
> No habra un bike-mechanic en San Diego que me cobre 9.99 por ajustarla?


Y que bici es? Una Huffy? no se ve muy bien el logo....


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*MTBR Mexico*

Les presento a ... mmm ... mmm ...  ... debo bautizarla ... mientras tanto aqui esta como sea


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Arbuz said:


> Les presento a ... mmm ... mmm ...  ... debo bautizarla ... mientras tanto aqui esta como sea


Man, that's a sweet bike!

I read the reviews of the Commencals and only thing I hear is compliments. Max Commencal has many many years making bikes (they used to be Sunn bikes like 15 years ago and they were a BIG brand). The guy really know his crap.

BIG CONGRATS, ARBUZ!!!

Nice bike!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Arbuz said:


> Les presento a ... mmm ... mmm ...  ... debo bautizarla ... mientras tanto aqui esta como sea


Es esa la bici que se gano el premio al mayor número de pivotes?

que tal rueda?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Es esa la bici que se gano el premio al mayor número de pivotes?
> 
> que tal rueda?


No tiene mas puntos de giro que una una ML, SB, Turner, Giant, IH, Specialized, etc. Cuentalos.... ni siquiera contando los puntos de anclaje del amortiguador.

Creo que la Knolly son las que tienen mas pivotes con el 4 X 4.

Y las criticas que he leido han sido muy buenas... pero mejor que el Arbuz nos explique. Aunque no se si podamos discutirle mucho a Cedric Gracia o a Anne Caroline Chausson acerca de como ruedan.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> No tiene mas puntos de giro que una una ML, SB, Turner, Giant, IH, Specialized, etc. Cuentalos.... ni siquiera contando los puntos de anclaje del amortiguador.
> 
> Creo que la Knolly son las que tienen mas pivotes con el 4 X 4.
> 
> Y las criticas que he leido han sido muy buenas... pero mejor que el Arbuz nos explique. Aunque no se si podamos discutirle mucho a Cedric Gracia o a Anne Caroline Chausson acerca de como ruedan.


Esa cosa tiene como 7 pares de pivotes... y no tengo idea de como se maneje, pero si creo que bien, por los comentarios de la bici...


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*Lotsa Pivots*

Muchos pivot-points han estado en en Giant y ahora en Diamondback tambien.
Mi opinion es que ellos le apuestan a la estabilidad, solidez y robustez si existe la palabra.
Commencal esta muy enfocado a DH Racing, la 5.5 es un sueño pero demasiado para mi.
La neta que no la usaria al maximo.
Esta 4.2 es la version fs-xc / trail / all mountain en 100mm mas apropiada para mi tipo de rutas.
A mi lo que me gusto mas, ya que probe varias antes de decidir, incluso la 5.5, es que aun cansado la bici "me ayudo" a seguirle.
Es una sensacion extraña como si alguien te estuviese auxiliando en las subidas y balanceando en las bajadas. Y la ayuda es mayor a mayor velocidad, solo que ahi si no me he atrevido todavia ya que no conozco ninguna pista aca. Regresando a la isla del encanto me voy para Salinas a meterle velocidad y que me alcanze mi aneglito de la guarda 

Si son muchos pivotes, pero lo atribuyo a la mente francesa  Ellos normalmente complican las cosas y lo mejor es que algo ya complicado, lo prefeccionan, y no solo hablo de bicis, debe ser algo genetico en ellos 

Voy a chambear para pagar la tarjeta de credito, regreso al rato porque aun no puedo dar un review ya que la bici llego dealer-ready y la neta requiere unos ajustes en el RD y el rotor de enfrente, sin mencionar los shocks


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Arbuz said:


> Muchos pivot-points han estado en en Giant y ahora en Diamondback tambien.
> Mi opinion es que ellos le apuestan a la estabilidad, solidez y robustez si existe la palabra.
> Commencal esta muy enfocado a DH Racing, la 5.5 es un sueño pero demasiado para mi.
> La neta que no la usaria al maximo.
> ...


Yo creo que la mente francesa nada mas se complica la vida... tengo un Renault, y en funcionalidad esta medio raro, no me impresionan mucho los franceses ... (las francesas, algunas si, wow!  ).

Que tan dealer-ready viene la bici? A la mejor puedes ajustarlo... yo no soy mr. ingeniero, pero armé mi HT 

Como te dije, creo que es una buena bici por comentarios, pero no veo como.... a lo mucho, no veo como muchos pivotes te van a hacer mas rígida. Eso depende mas del enfoque del constructor que en el número de pivotes.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Como te dije, creo que es una buena bici por comentarios, pero no veo como.... a lo mucho, no veo como muchos pivotes te van a hacer mas rígida. Eso depende mas del enfoque del constructor que en el número de pivotes.


Es que no tiene muchos pivotes... Solo uno. Es una Single Pivot con el eje sobredimensionado. Como una Heckler, Kona, Turner, Ventana, Yeti, etc.

Entre el eje de la rueda trasera y donde el basculante se une al cuadro principal solo hay un punto de giro... nuestras HL's tienen dos y el diseño es inherentemente mas flexible. Sin embargo, Titus, Ventana y Turner si que aprendieron como hacer una HL bastante rigida.

Los demas son bieletas que puso el diseñador para modificar la curva de leverage de la suspension y poder sacar el maximo de provecho al amortiguador o algun comportamiento dinamico especial.

Tambien sirve para que el amortiguador no reciba las fuerzas de torsion que le hacen tanto daño a los sellos y demas.

Ese tipo de anclaje del basculante trasero se siente chido sobre los baches, por el arco que hace la rueda hacia atras y hacia arriba... la desventaja es mas "brake squat" (compresion de la suspension inducida por el frenado) y un poco de pedal feedback, si acaso. Pero con ese punto de anclaje la tension de la cadena jala la rueda hacia el piso y hacia adelante, dandole mas traccion en las subidas.

En MBA le echaron flores yeso que Commencal no es una marca que se anuncie en la revista y no tiene un mercado importante.

A mi me llama la atencion la Meta 5... Es una Meta 4, no Arbuz?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Es que no tiene muchos pivotes... Solo uno. Es una Single Pivot con el eje sobredimensionado. Como una Heckler, Kona, Turner, Ventana, Yeti, etc.
> 
> Entre el eje de la rueda trasera y donde el basculante se une al cuadro principal solo hay un punto de giro... nuestras HL's tienen dos y el diseño es inherentemente mas flexible. Sin embargo, Titus, Ventana y Turner si que aprendieron como hacer una HL bastante rigida.
> 
> ...


Bah, me espero mejor a la Meta 8.... Aunque la Meta 16 promete muchas cosas..

No se por que armo tanto arguende sobre tantos pivotes...hahahhahahaha

Digo, no he pretendido decir nada malo de la Comencal, de seguro es buena. Arbuz, realemnte nos tienes que decir que tal funcionia 

Esta muy bien tu bici


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Es que no tiene muchos pivotes... Solo uno. Es una Single Pivot con el eje sobredimensionado. Como una Heckler, Kona, Turner, Ventana, Yeti, etc.
> 
> *******************************************************************************************************
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Felicidades Arbuz por comprar ésta excelente bici.


La neta... es una bici bien "matona"...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Me gusta me gusta, las Commencal siempre se me han hecho muy bien hechas y finas jaja.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Segun esto, leí que esas bieletas lo que hacen es dispersar la fuerza para que el chok este menos estresado. 
Se ve muy chida la bici :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Mejor un gran elastometer bañado en chocolate abuelita, o una suspension con ratas en el damper :thumbsup:


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Que buena bici, grupo, llantas larsen, suspension Fox, ta chidaaa!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Mejor un gran elastometer bañado en chocolate abuelita, o una suspension con ratas en el damper :thumbsup:


Encontramos al heredero de FxFvD!!!!!!!! :eekster:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Quitando la cantidad exorbitante de puntos de giro (bueno, por que me regañan si digo que son pivotes, sobre todo cuando es una bici monopivote), esta muy chida. 

En blanco se ve muy bien, y hace juego con la tijera. Nos tienes que contar que tal rueda 

Felicidades....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Es que no tiene muchos pivotes... Solo uno. Es una Single Pivot con el eje sobredimensionado. Como una Heckler, Kona, Turner, Ventana, Yeti, etc.
> 
> Entre el eje de la rueda trasera y donde el basculante se une al cuadro principal solo hay un punto de giro... nuestras HL's tienen dos y el diseño es inherentemente mas flexible. Sin embargo, Titus, Ventana y Turner si que aprendieron como hacer una HL bastante rigida.
> 
> ...


yada yada yada... como sea, esta muy padre y se ve a leguas que hay calidad. Tambien me llama la atencion la Meta 5:thumbsup:

Felicidades por el nuevo juguete, ahi nos mantienes informados de su desempenio y si es que existen diferencias con la turbo

Ya en serio, muy buena burra:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

Simon Warp, la mia es una 4 Numero 2 (menos bling menos lana).
La 5 Numero 1, 2 o 3 del 2007 son 5.5" (140mm) 










VIP Goodies Stickers y un hanger de repuesto :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Uffff la Commencal Supreme DH y la Supreme mini DH estan hermosisimas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Uffff la Commencal Supreme DH y la Supreme mini DH estan hermosisimas


Y son rapidisimas!!!

Nomas preguntale a Cedric! :thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Yo no se... tantos pivotes (perdon, puntos de giro) quiero ver el dia que los tengan que cambiar!!! Ahora que si eres como yo que ultimamente ruedo una vez al mes no le veo broncas!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Yo no se... tantos pivotes (perdon, puntos de giro) quiero ver el dia que los tengan que cambiar!!! Ahora que si eres como yo que ultimamente ruedo una vez al mes no le veo broncas!!!


... Y dale!!!!

Que tiene el mismo numero de puntos de giro, pivotes, articulaciones o como quieras llamarle que una bici con un four-bar, HL, DW, VPP o cualquiera otra con cuatro articulaciones....

Chin.... :madman:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> ... Y dale!!!!
> 
> Que tiene el mismo numero de puntos de giro, pivotes, articulaciones o como quieras llamarle que una bici con un four-bar, HL, DW, VPP o cualquiera otra con cuatro articulaciones....
> 
> Chin.... :madman:


quizas... pero se ve que son muchos pivotes......


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> quizas... pero se ve que son muchos pivotes......


Exacto, se "ve" que son muchos, y en los otros no se ve


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Arbuz said:


> Exacto, se "ve" que son muchos, y en los otros no se ve


Ya la pudiste probar? Espero que si... se ve bien la bici...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Arbuz said:


> Exacto, se "ve" que son muchos, y en los otros no se ve


Me gustan tus diagramas. Estan muy detallados y bien fashion. Que programa usas


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Me gustan tus diagramas. Estan muy detallados y bien fashion. Que programa usas


Mathematica X Mac OS y Analisis de Elementos Finitos 3.0 para Linux 

A continuacion un analisis preliminar del centro de gravedad reducido...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Arbuz said:


> Exacto, se "ve" que son muchos, y en los otros no se ve


Falta uno mas en el Salsa.....

Y no, no se ve que sean muchos... a menos que seas bosquimano y tu sistema de numeracion no pase del 4... pero entonces tu bici se queda en "muchos" pivotes tambien...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Falta uno mas en el Salsa.....
> 
> Y no, no se ve que sean muchos... a menos que seas bosquimano y tu sistema de numeracion no pase del 4... pero entonces tu bici se queda en "muchos" pivotes tambien...


Cara.... Warp... que se ven muchos para un monopivote!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Cara.... Warp... que se ven muchos para un monopivote!!


Pero si es igual que una Kona, Salsa, KHS, Turner, etc!!!!!!

No tiene mas!!! Y esas son monopivotes tambien... aaarrrrggghhhh!!!!! :madman:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> nm....


.......


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Pero si es igual que una Kona, Salsa, KHS, Turner, etc!!!!!!
> 
> No tiene mas!!! Y esas son monopivotes tambien... aaarrrrggghhhh!!!!! :madman:


Si, pero en esas no se ven tan juntos.... por eso no se ven muchos, como en esta!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Si, pero en esas no se ven tan juntos.... por eso no se ven muchos, como en esta!


Ok... me rindo... veo que las matematicas no son mi fuerte...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Ok... me rindo... veo que las matematicas no son mi fuerte...


This just proves that the old adage is true: 'if you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bulls!t...'


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp: and you call yourself an engineer... :madman:


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*Pivotes o No Pivotes*

*pivote. *
(Del fr. pivot). 
1. m. Extremo cilíndrico o puntiagudo de una pieza, donde se apoya o inserta otra, bien con carácter fijo o bien de manera que una de ellas pueda girar u oscilar con facilidad respecto de la otra. 
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Para *Warp*:







:madman: :madman: :madman:

Esto esta muy comico 

Oigan este...

















Va *Caperucita Roja* muy contenta en su mountain bike por el bosque cantando y cantando... _soy una niña muy feliz en el bosque la, la, la_

De repente frena en seco y grita... _Ya te vi lobo, estas escondido detras de ese arbol!!!_
El lobo da un brinco y sale corriendo rapidamente... Caperucita Roja sigue su camino cantando... _la, la, la_

En un instante se detiene Caperucita y grita... _Ya te vi lobo, estas escondido detras de ese matorral!!!_

El lobo escucha eso y corre lejos de ahi... Caperucita rueda feliz evadiendo raices y troncos...

Una vez mas se detiene Caperucita enfocando la mirada y grita... _Ya te vi lobo estas detras de esa roca!!!_

Esta vez sale el lobo de detras de la roca con los calzoncillos abajo y enojado contesta a Caperucita..._ que en este inche cuento no se puede cagar tranquilo!!!_


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Warp: and you call yourself an engineer... :madman:


Fuggit... From now on, I'm officially a Janitorial Technician... and Commencal have more pivots that any other bike I've seen ere today.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Arbuz said:


> *pivote. *
> (Del fr. pivot).
> 1. m. Extremo cilíndrico o puntiagudo de una pieza, donde se apoya o inserta otra, bien con carácter fijo o bien de manera que una de ellas pueda girar u oscilar con facilidad respecto de la otra.
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> ...


jajajajajajaja


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*monopivote -multipivote -muchipivote etc etc*

Esta es la monopivote del lobo cajeton...ja ja ja


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Esta es la monopivote del lobo cajeton...ja ja ja


haha, aunque tecnicamente, esa es una HL..

Pero si, Specialized escogió unos juegos de colores muy raros este año, pero esa bici se ve padre, si supiera usarla como es debido.

Edit:

Bueno, probablemente para Bikerfox va a estar bien...


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Chaaaleeeeeeee!

Si mi rocky tiene cuatro rondanitas con gomita y tornillo de allen.. que significa eso?

es bueno o malo? es chango pivote... uniciclo o de carrito de nieves o hot dog!???

Que alguien me explique!

pero creo que estamos chupando tranquilos!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Chaaaleeeeeeee!
> 
> Si mi rocky tiene cuatro rondanitas con gomita y tornillo de allen.. que significa eso?
> 
> ...


Pos yo la veo como carrito de jot dos...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Chaaaleeeeeeee!
> 
> Si mi rocky tiene cuatro rondanitas con gomita y tornillo de allen.. que significa eso?
> 
> ...


si tiene que cuatro... le faltan como 3 para verse bien niiiice!


----------

